# [Risolto] USB pen drive non riconosciuta

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, ormai è un po di tempo che provo, ma non riesco  proprio a montare la penna usb da 1 gb non capisco dove devo montarla... su kde faccio:

tasto destro -> crea -> collegamento a dispositivo -> dispositivo macchina fotografica, usb etc... nella finestra che compare clicco su dispositivo e compaiono i vari percorsi che posso settare:

shm (/dev/shm) <-- non ho la più pallida idea di cosa sia...

proc (/proc)

dev/cdrom (/mnt/cdrom)

dev/hda3 (/)

dev/hda1 (/boot)

Comunque lasciando stare kde... ho seguito la guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/usb-guide.xml, ma nulla da fare...  qui pasto l'url dell'output con la penna usb inserita: http://phpfi.com/285636

la cosa che mi ha lasciato perplesso è sda: sda: unknown partition table non lo trova, è sconosciuto  :Sad:  no so proprio come fare... io vorrei accedere alla mia penna usb cliccando semplicemente l'icona del dispositivo che ho creato sul desktop...

localhost ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

localhost ~ # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             367G  7.3G  341G   3% /

udev                 1007M  2.7M 1004M   1% /dev

shm                  1007M     0 1007M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1              92M  4.5M   82M   6% /mnt/usb

localhost ~ #

poi ho chiesto ad un amico, mi ha detto che devo emergere HAL ed udev, hal non posso emergerlo per il seguente motivo...

localhost ~ # emerge sys-apps/hal

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost ~ # emerge sys-apps/hal --pretend

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5  USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2  USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1  USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

successivamente ho emerso udev...                                                                     

Grazie mille

----------

## Flameeyes

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi, ormai è un po di tempo che provo, ma non riesco  proprio a montare la penna usb da 1 gb non capisco dove devo montarla... su kde faccio:
> 
> tasto destro -> crea -> collegamento a dispositivo -> dispositivo macchina fotografica, usb etc... nella finestra che compare clicco su dispositivo e compaiono i vari percorsi che posso settare:
> 
> 

 

Lascia perdere crea collegamento a dispositivo, quel che vuoi è usare media:/, ricompila kdebase-kioslaves con la USE hal abilitata (o kdebase se non usi le split ebuilds)..

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> localhost ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
> 
> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

 

Come il dmesg ti dice, la chiavetta è sda, non è partizionata, quindi è /dev/sda che vuoi, non /dev/sda1.

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> successivamente ho emerso udev...

 

Hai aggiornato udev suppongo, visto che udev è parte del sistema base di Gentoo ormai da un paio d'anni, quindi senza non potevi stare. Ora riprova a installare HAL e come per magia lo potrai fare...

----------

## Realnot

Grazie mille, ho fatto tutto quello che hai detto, ma quando vado a dare

localhost realnot # mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

vuole il filesystem... il comando è lo stesso che ho trovato nell'handbook per dare il filesystem alle partizioni vero? cmq che filesystem devo dare a /dev/sda?

----------

## !ico

prova con:

```

mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/usb
```

comunque solitamente funziona anche con un -t vfat.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

l'output di entrambi i comandi è questo:

localhost realnot # mount -t auto /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

localhost realnot # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

localhost realnot #

----------

## !ico

questo vuol dire: 

1) che non lo riconosce da solo 

2) che non usa vfat

3) che devi cercare in giro che fs usa la tua penna usb (istruzioni? internet?)

 4) che non sono sicuro dell'esattezza miei consigli 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se è una vecchia pendrive è probabile che sia stata partizionata come partizione estesa della quarta primaria ( serviva per winzozz 98 )

fdisk -l cosa riporta?

----------

## Realnot

no, la chiavetta usb è nuova, ieri ho comprato stampante, audio 2.1 e chiavetta usb, sto cercando di configurare il tutto ma non è semplice, ho sempre dei probl  :Sad:  cmq questo è l'output di fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              13          74      498015   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              75       48641   390114427+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 2199.0 GB, 2199023255040 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 267349 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table

----------

## djinnZ

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table

 

questo risponde a tutto. Se non la hai ancora usata vuol dire che non è formattata o è difettosa/usata (in genere sono sempre preformattate, mi pare molto sospetto).

----------

## Realnot

uhm.. e quindi ora cosa posso fare? vero non ho mai usato la chiavetta usb? formattata? la metto sul pc windows metto un paio di file dentro e riprovo?

----------

## Realnot

ho inserito la chiavetta sull'altro pc, windows mi ha chiesto se voglio formattare il disco, gli ho detto di si

----------

## Realnot

localhost realnot # fdisk -l

ora l'output di fdisk -l è questo... sembra tutto ok?

Disk /dev/hda: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              13          74      498015   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              75       48641   390114427+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 1030 MB, 1030749696 bytes

32 heads, 63 sectors/track, 998 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 2016 * 512 = 1032192 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         999     1006560    6  FAT16

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(997, 31, 63) logical=(998, 19, 1 :Cool: 

----------

## !ico

si, ora la puoi montare con vfat come scritto sopra.

NB: invece di fare 3 post in 10 minuti, modificalo con le varie aggiunte..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

ci sono riuscito  :Smile:  ho dato il filesystem alla perferica come hai detto tu... mount vfat bla bla poi mi è comparsa una finestra hotplug che mi ha riconosciuto la chiave, poi mi sono spostato in /etc/fstab ed ho creato la seguente riga:

/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto            0 1

in fine ho creato l'icona ed ho selezionato il percorso /dev/sda1, ora funziona tutto alla perfezione, grazie per il supporto... ora il bello arriva con l'audio e la stampante... lol vabbè, grazie ancora a tutti quanti per la disponibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## !ico

prego, aggiungi il tag Risolto al titolo modificando il primo post.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            auto            0 1

 al massimo è "defaults" non "auto" e ti conviene viso che è vfat usare il devicxe mapper e quindi /dev/disk/by-label/comesichiama oltre al fatto che non si mette mai un device rimovibile in mount automatico, avrai errori al boot, forse era "noauto".

----------

